# NIS client setup problem



## kasuistry (Aug 4, 2010)

I follow the official webpage to setup a NIS client.

"ypcat passwd" shows me the correct password information but "finger account" warns me the error message "No such user".

Where is possibly going wrong?

Thanks in advance,
kasuistry


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 4, 2010)

I think this (or something similar) still applies: http://uw713doc.sco.com/en/NET_nis/nisC.passwd.html (in FreeBSD, that would be /etc/master.passwd, and an /etc/passwd generated from it my mkdb)


----------



## kasuistry (Aug 4, 2010)

It works for me. Thank you.

Btw, mkdb should be pwd_mkdb.

Another reference, http://www.bsdcertification.org/downloads/user_management.pdf


----------

